# Another 1000 in the Bank



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another 1000 for Glenway, thanks for all that you do for PT.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on the 4000 post mark, I always look forward to the info and humor you post. Thanks! (Yup it's a duplicate....lol)


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats Glenway


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks and Congrats Glen for not only what you post but for sharing the articles you've written for other publications and for being a friend.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats Glenway always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive said it before but Ill say it again .. congrats Glen .. Always enjoy your posts and insight .


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Glen!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: to our tech guy--- and congrats on your posts.

awprint:


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Keep em coming Glen. Thanks for the help and insight you've given me over the years. Look forward to the next 1000 posts!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm humbled, men, and deeply appreciate the support.

Looks like I'd better keep at it...whatever "it" is.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Doing what you do and being yourself.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen...I don't care bout numbers but I care about the person behind the numbers! Thank you yah...Jumior Yooper! Ill get my Trapping Trailer done, get my passport renewed and come to see you one of these days!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Keep those positive thoughts alive, Larry, and I'll see you when you get here. Or, I could visit you, but I'd have to leave now with the Binder to get there before the next snow.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"Binder" been a LONG time since I've heard that term.............


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> "Binder" been a LONG time since I've heard that term.............


 HA !! The old corn binder. The old terms are slowly going away.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This from an IH Scout site...

The term BINDER comes from International Harvester's agricultural implement background.
Basically it's a reference to BINDING twine used to bind grain into managable bundles.
We don't know who started calling the Scouts BINDERS, but we know where the reference comes from!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that Glen.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Glen... Your the best that doer! lol... Keep up the great posts...
I think I've learned a thing or two...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Eric. You've been a good friend and taught me a few things in the desert, too. I couldn't picture staying with my sister (big lib) this time around considering she's one of them. Maybe next spring.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Thanks, Eric. You've been a good friend and taught me a few things in the desert, too. I couldn't picture staying with my sister (big lib) this time around considering she's one of them. Maybe next spring.


 Thanx Glen and anytime Glen...as long it's not March, April or May when the Coyotes don't want to play . You know I have learned a lot since the first time you came out, but I still haven't learned to call them year-round. October seems to be my most productive month in the past.


----------

